# ??????????????



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

I know what it looks like! but what is it? its growing next to a locust stump.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It reminds me of photos I've seen of white asparagus.

Except for the colored tip.









What do you think?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol, mushroom.
I just poked one with a stick this morning. As soon as it broke, exposing the inner membrane, I knew it was a shroom. Moved the mulch out of the way and two more were coming up.
Creepy things!!
Mine was dehydrated/dead, so the red was black/dried blood colored. 

But maybe it could be something else.
IDK what it's name is, though.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

So weird! I googled based on what the last poster said and found this http://www.ehow.com/facts_7876478_red-fungus-mushroom-found-mulch.html


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've had to ID them for people that have been very embarrassed to find them growing around their house.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

thank u dizzy! been here 50yrs-first 1 I've ever seen.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Mushroom (with an obvious flare for showing off it's "stuff"). Stinkhorn, maybe?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've only seen them a few times, but that's one fungus you don't forget! I'm not sure how many red faced people I've had that have pulled me off to the side to say in a low tone of voice that they have what looks like a  growing in their yard. (And they normally whisper that word, not sure if I can post it here or not)


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like a stinkhorn to me... they attract skunks too.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

dizzy said:


> I've had to ID them for people that have been very embarrassed to find them growing around their house.


LOL. I think they are sometimes called dog-pecker fungus/mushroom? LOL. Not sure it will allow me to post but maybe....


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMG!!! I thought it was a JOKE!!! I would hate for my grand daughters to find anything like that growing out of OUR garden mulch!!!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

CarolynRenee said:


> Mushroom (with an obvious flare for showing off it's "stuff"). Stinkhorn, maybe?


Looks like a stinkhorn mushroom


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

COSunflower said:


> OMG!!! I thought it was a JOKE!!! I would hate for my grand daughters to find anything like that growing out of OUR garden mulch!!!


 I did too, when I first opened the tread I sat here wondering if I should post a comment :hysterical:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

possibly a stinkhorn! Common or Revelens. I just had one of these come up in the lawn. Now there are 3 or 4 others. Yes it's called Phallaceae. The gooey stuff on top attracts flies who land on it and spread the spores. The top has a hole which the entry to a pocket holding fluid. It's not as stinky as one might imagine. Strange odor, musky/earthy. The base of the mushroom is a cup from which it sprouts. It resembles pink gelatin in look and texture. Strange little fungus.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

COSunflower said:


> OMG!!! I thought it was a JOKE!!! I would hate for my grand daughters to find anything like that growing out of OUR garden mulch!!!





In2deep said:


> I did too, when I first opened the tread I sat here wondering if I should post a comment :hysterical:



You think YOU wondered about it. As Mod I really had to check it out.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I just had 3 of them in my yard. I saw them, hubby didn't. If he had, I don't know if he would have said anything or not. :hysterical:


----------



## honeybee18 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mother Nature has a sense of humour! Lol


----------

